

Ask HN: Do you volunteer your time as a programmer? - jshakes

Who here directly uses their talents as a programmer to volunteer for charities&#x2F;non-profits in their spare time?<p>If so, how do you go about doing this? Pro-bono projects, micro-volunteering?<p>If not, is it something you would consider doing, or do you think it&#x27;s better to help via other means, eg. donations?
======
theaccordance
I typically do 1-2 pro-bono projects a year, but I have yet to do one for a
Charity or non-profit. They've been a great opportunity to build a portfolio,
practice skills I may not get to use often, and experiment with new
techniques.

While I haven't donated labor on a project for a charity or non-profit, I
wouldn't be opposed if the right project came my way when I had the
availability.

